# Swearing Toddlers?



## QuintinsMommy

I posted in another thread that quins speech has been coming in very quickly the last few weeks,i think he has about 30 plus words now, not all clear but i know what he is saying. :happydance::happydance:
anyway i heard him say this at my house and he was like "ohhh shhhhiii" when he dropped something, then he said even more clearly at my moms sounding more like "oh shit! " (just w/o the t sound) 
my mom nearly smacked me :haha::blush:

I have really watch what i say now! has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## lizardbreath

Yes Jaymee swears some times . The other day she sad Damn that's hot . And she has said shit I fell or shit I dropped it . I watch my mouth more now . But sometimes I have a potty mouth


----------



## x__amour

Oh my goodness! :haha:
Yeah... I am going to have to watch myself... :blush:


----------



## Strawberrymum

not yet im dreading it. im sure itll happen soon as i live with 4 other adults who have a hard time watching what they say!


----------



## vinteenage

Yeah I yell at people when they swear around Finn now, as he mimics alot.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

When my oldest daughter was 3 months old she was on my bed with my mom & I and she was having a baba, well she dropped her ba and it rolled off of my bed onto the floor, she army crawled to the side looked down and no joke said [email protected]%!! My mouth dropped and my mom grabbed her and her ba and gave me a look. I didn't say the potty word around her but her dad did and she picked it up. That was the only time she ever said a cuss word. Not my proudest moment with my daughter. My other daughter called a very rude woman a beach but she meant a [email protected] She looked at the woman at a year and a half and said "you a beach" The look on the woman's face was priceless and I looked at my daughter and told her that I couldn't of said it better myself, in front of the woman. I have also had one of my children look at me and say "mama get coffcee, you being beach" My point is it happens. Babies/kids hear so much, even if it's not us saying it or we think they can't hear us. I really think they store it and save it...lol


----------



## Desi's_lost

I see this happening with Syri xD
its cute when they're little! ;)


----------



## tasha41

Elyse has said shit and fuck- she knows they are bad and doesn't do it and actually yells at people whenever she hears those words... "don't say that that's a baaaad word!"


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Olivia says "Beachu" a lot, not sure what it means to her, but it sounds a lot like bitch. :dohh:
And she's said shit a couple times. Oh, and she sometimes says ass instead of eyes. Perfectly normal, hon. Just hope he doesn't do what I did, I was about 2 and told a pastor to piss off instead of goodbye. I saw it on a tv show and I thought that was another way of saying goodbye. :blush:


----------



## Natasha2605

Me haha. I had a bad habit of saying ''Oh Shit'' when I dropped something and Summer looked at me and went ''Oh Shit Mummy''. That was about four months ago though and I try so hard not to say it not and she's never said it again. I sometimes think she says ''Oh Shuttup'' cause I've been bad for saying that but again, I'm trying not to!


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava ays alot of babble which sounds like "shit"! She says "damn" clearly when she drop something, which is weird because we never say damn? I think I will have to watch myself lol.


----------



## annawrigley

Haha no thank god! Although I do swear around him a lot... He says 'oh no' and 'oh god' but that's it :lol:


----------



## mayb_baby

Wantingbbbump said:


> When my oldest daughter was 3 months old she was on my bed with my mom & I and she was having a baba, well she dropped her ba and it rolled off of my bed onto the floor, she army crawled to the side looked down and no joke said [email protected]%!! My mouth dropped and my mom grabbed her and her ba and gave me a look. I didn't say the potty word around her but her dad did and she picked it up. That was the only time she ever said a cuss word. Not my proudest moment with my daughter. My other daughter called a very rude woman a beach but she meant a [email protected] She looked at the woman at a year and a half and said "you a beach" The look on the woman's face was priceless and I looked at my daughter and told her that I couldn't of said it better myself, in front of the woman. I have also had one of my children look at me and say "mama get coffcee, you being beach" My point is it happens. Babies/kids hear so much, even if it's not us saying it or we think they can't hear us. I really think they store it and save it...lol

:shock: 3 months babbling, picking up words and army crawling Michael's barely doing that now at near 10 months lol


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

YES!! 'Oh god' was a very popular one that Robyn picked up, I know it's not exactly sharing but it's not something a toddler should be saying. He picked that up from me :dohh: It was a challenge to get her out of the habit of saying it!!

And I heard her say 'f*ck' once, that really worried me. And she said 'sh*t' after I said it once affter dropping a plate. 

Really do have to watch your swearing with toddlers. I'm still trying to get myself into the habit of automatically saying other words instead of swearing :haha:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

It is tough cos when they'r learning to talk you can easily mistake words for swear words.my daughter said "shit" a lot,but I'm 99% certain it was actually sit or other words.when they are little and still learning I would ignore it,especially cos if I had of made a big deal about it to mikayla she would use it for attention or to be cheeky!now she's older she has said one or two swear words once and I don't get angry or yell just say you dont use that word it's a naughty word and she never repeats it


----------



## vhal_x

mayb_baby said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> When my oldest daughter was 3 months old she was on my bed with my mom & I and she was having a baba, well she dropped her ba and it rolled off of my bed onto the floor, she army crawled to the side looked down and no joke said [email protected]%!! My mouth dropped and my mom grabbed her and her ba and gave me a look. I didn't say the potty word around her but her dad did and she picked it up. That was the only time she ever said a cuss word. Not my proudest moment with my daughter. My other daughter called a very rude woman a beach but she meant a [email protected] She looked at the woman at a year and a half and said "you a beach" The look on the woman's face was priceless and I looked at my daughter and told her that I couldn't of said it better myself, in front of the woman. I have also had one of my children look at me and say "mama get coffcee, you being beach" My point is it happens. Babies/kids hear so much, even if it's not us saying it or we think they can't hear us. I really think they store it and save it...lol
> 
> :shock: 3 months babbling, picking up words and army crawling Michael's barely doing that now at near 10 months lolClick to expand...

Exactly what I was thinking! ^^ Maybe she meant 13? As at 3 months, not many babies can bable never mind army crawl and say "fuck" :haha: xx


----------



## annawrigley

vhal_x said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> When my oldest daughter was 3 months old she was on my bed with my mom & I and she was having a baba, well she dropped her ba and it rolled off of my bed onto the floor, she army crawled to the side looked down and no joke said [email protected]%!! My mouth dropped and my mom grabbed her and her ba and gave me a look. I didn't say the potty word around her but her dad did and she picked it up. That was the only time she ever said a cuss word. Not my proudest moment with my daughter. My other daughter called a very rude woman a beach but she meant a [email protected] She looked at the woman at a year and a half and said "you a beach" The look on the woman's face was priceless and I looked at my daughter and told her that I couldn't of said it better myself, in front of the woman. I have also had one of my children look at me and say "mama get coffcee, you being beach" My point is it happens. Babies/kids hear so much, even if it's not us saying it or we think they can't hear us. I really think they store it and save it...lol
> 
> :shock: 3 months babbling, picking up words and army crawling Michael's barely doing that now at near 10 months lolClick to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking! ^^ Maybe she meant 13? As at 3 months, not many babies can bable never mind army crawl and say "fuck" :haha: xxClick to expand...

Lol yeah, or maybe she was talking about a different child? The whole post was pretty indecipherable D:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

after writing this thread last night I was talking to a friend of mine, her little girl hangs around quin alot at daycare anyway i said quin was saying oh shit! and shes like oh my god, mady(her little girl) says that all the time! and she feels awful because thats probs were quin picked it up (he is getting alot of words from her )


----------



## lauram_92

My friends kid says 'Oh Jesus' when he drops something, and I think he says shit too. I always swear, hopefully Oliver won't pick it up :dohh:


----------



## wishuwerehere

We've had the occasional 'oh shit' and 'bugger' over here...just ignore ignore ignore, and whatever you do, don't laugh! It's really hard, my natural response when hearing a toddler swear is to giggle because they don't mean anything bad by it, but if you laugh they're much more likely to do it again!


----------



## hot tea

Don't respond to it. That is the best way. And make sure you don't swear at all in front of him!!! At this point it should just be a passing stage.

Whenever he swears, say Oh shinanigans!!! and make a funny face. Encourage a different word without showing the one he uses will get a reaction.


----------



## BrEeZeY

Aiden has started really coping what u say, he didnt for the longest time and i have a horrible sailor mouth, so he will say o SHIT! when he messes up doing something or damn it when he breaks something or O FUCK! when he gets mad, but now we have taught him to say "dont say naughty words" when someone says a bad word lol but it has now come to bite us cause when we tell him no he tells us " no dont say that word!" :dohh: for the longest time he would say a word then hide his face and run to the time out corner and tell us he wont say no no words


----------



## Wantingbbbump

mayb_baby said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> When my oldest daughter was 3 months old she was on my bed with my mom & I and she was having a baba, well she dropped her ba and it rolled off of my bed onto the floor, she army crawled to the side looked down and no joke said [email protected]%!! My mouth dropped and my mom grabbed her and her ba and gave me a look. I didn't say the potty word around her but her dad did and she picked it up. That was the only time she ever said a cuss word. Not my proudest moment with my daughter. My other daughter called a very rude woman a beach but she meant a [email protected] She looked at the woman at a year and a half and said "you a beach" The look on the woman's face was priceless and I looked at my daughter and told her that I couldn't of said it better myself, in front of the woman. I have also had one of my children look at me and say "mama get coffcee, you being beach" My point is it happens. Babies/kids hear so much, even if it's not us saying it or we think they can't hear us. I really think they store it and save it...lol
> 
> :shock: 3 months babbling, picking up words and army crawling Michael's barely doing that now at near 10 months lolClick to expand...

She did things really fast. She held her head from birth and at 8 days old started rolling over and when on her belly would pick up her head and push up with her arms so her upper body was off the floor or bed. It really freaked me out. Her Dr told me that every baby did things at different times. She has a very high IQ, It drives me nuts sometimes how smart she is..lol My other kids did things in the "normal time" my son is advanced like my oldest daughter though. Your little man sounds right on track. :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

She army crawled and said fuck at 3 months? :wacko: I smell bullshit


----------



## amygwen

Kenny doesn't swear, he's just begun saying words but I'm going to have to stop swearing because babies do mimic!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

amygwen said:


> Kenny doesn't swear, he's just begun saying words but I'm going to have to stop swearing because babies do mimic!

yep this is what quin is doing almost any sound I make he does, it was cute my moms dog was over and it started to whine he walke up to ella and started copying the sounds it was making :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Wantingbbbump said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> When my oldest daughter was 3 months old she was on my bed with my mom & I and she was having a baba, well she dropped her ba and it rolled off of my bed onto the floor, she army crawled to the side looked down and no joke said [email protected]%!! My mouth dropped and my mom grabbed her and her ba and gave me a look. I didn't say the potty word around her but her dad did and she picked it up. That was the only time she ever said a cuss word. Not my proudest moment with my daughter. My other daughter called a very rude woman a beach but she meant a [email protected] She looked at the woman at a year and a half and said "you a beach" The look on the woman's face was priceless and I looked at my daughter and told her that I couldn't of said it better myself, in front of the woman. I have also had one of my children look at me and say "mama get coffcee, you being beach" My point is it happens. Babies/kids hear so much, even if it's not us saying it or we think they can't hear us. I really think they store it and save it...lol
> 
> :shock: 3 months babbling, picking up words and army crawling Michael's barely doing that now at near 10 months lolClick to expand...
> 
> She did things really fast. She held her head from birth and at 8 days old started rolling over and when on her belly would pick up her head and push up with her arms so her upper body was off the floor or bed. It really freaked me out. Her Dr told me that every baby did things at different times. She has a very high IQ, It drives me nuts sometimes how smart she is..lol My other kids did things in the "normal time" my son is advanced like my oldest daughter though. Your little man sounds right on track. :hugs:Click to expand...

talking at 3 months?!?!


----------



## AriannasMama

annawrigley said:


> She army crawled and said fuck at 3 months? :wacko: I smell bullshit

It's fairly normal Anna, as soon as Arianna popped out of me she said "hello mama!" crawled right up to me and had a cuddle. Normal, very normal.


----------



## hot tea

annawrigley said:


> She army crawled and said fuck at 3 months? :wacko: I smell bullshit

Lots of babies babble at three months. My son started doing weird little crawls that early too - was fully walking at juuuust eight months old. Am I bullshitting too?

I doubt the baby was actually swearing. It probably jut sounded similar.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Syri rolled over for the first time when she was a month old. It was on Christmas. Every baby is different.


----------



## KaceysMummy

Fair enough babies babbles and move/wriggle at three months. 
But army crawl to the edge of the bed to see what they dropped and then say 'fuck' is highly unlikely... :shrug:


----------



## hot tea

Plenty of babies develope faster than others. It isn't uncommon for an enthused mother to see more than what is there, either. That doesn't make it bullshit. It is likely a three month old could purposefully wiggle to the edge and gurgle a word that sounds very much like "fuck".


----------



## buttonnose82

I really don't know how many times we have to repeat ourselves??

If you have an issue/concerns with another poster then use the report button


----------



## bbyno1

Wantingbbbump said:


> When my oldest daughter was 3 months old she was on my bed with my mom & I and she was having a baba, well she dropped her ba and it rolled off of my bed onto the floor, she army crawled to the side looked down and no joke said [email protected]%!! My mouth dropped and my mom grabbed her and her ba and gave me a look. I didn't say the potty word around her but her dad did and she picked it up. That was the only time she ever said a cuss word. Not my proudest moment with my daughter. My other daughter called a very rude woman a beach but she meant a [email protected] She looked at the woman at a year and a half and said "you a beach" The look on the woman's face was priceless and I looked at my daughter and told her that I couldn't of said it better myself, in front of the woman. I have also had one of my children look at me and say "mama get coffcee, you being beach" My point is it happens. Babies/kids hear so much, even if it's not us saying it or we think they can't hear us. I really think they store it and save it...lol

Wow.
Should of entered her into the guiness book of records


----------



## 10.11.12

I'm a bit worried about Edie swearing, the other day I stubbed my toe and said shit and she started to giggle so I'll have to be more careful.


----------



## KaceysMummy

hot tea said:


> Plenty of babies develope faster than others. It isn't uncommon for an enthused mother to see more than what is there, either. That doesn't make it bullshit. It is likely a three month old could purposefully wiggle to the edge and gurgle a word that sounds very much like "fuck".

I didn't say it was bullshit, just that it was unlikely.
Perhaps she shouldn't have exaggerated it to make it out like she has some suuuperbaby then... 'army crawled' says it all really.


----------



## bbyno1

I don't swear honestly lol OH does allll the time. Aliyah luckily hasn't said anything that resembles a swear word yet..


----------



## mayb_baby

'I didn't say the potty word around her but her dad did and she picked it up. That was the only time she ever said a cuss word.' A 3 month old picking up bad words :/


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Just wanted to add, just because a child does something a little later then others or earlier then others doesn't mean they are smarter or "dumb"
Quin has/had aslight speech delay(no words at 18 months and barely any by 20months), but has started talking 3 weeks ago, and I am very proud and I think he is very smart.


----------



## airbear

Elsie definitely has baby chatter and none of it really ever sounds like words. The last couple of days she has picked up cooing. She's kind of like an inch worm a bit sometimes especially when I'm lying down and she's laying on my chest. I wouldn't say she would be able to mimic words or crawl. But every baby is different..

I don't swear at all but my OH has a huge sailors mouth! He doesn't even realize he's swearing. I'm sure when Elsie is old enough to mimic words she'll say some swear words. Hopefully by that time OH has toned it down a bit.


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol, babies can't crawl at 3 months! It's a medical fact, and they can't pick up on words that early, it's babble.

Ava started crawling at 5 months, the HV's said it was the earliest babies start, 3 months? No... I'm sorry but showing off much.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rainbows_x said:


> Lol, babies can't crawl at 3 months! It's a medical fact, and they can't pick up on words that early, it's babble.
> 
> Ava started crawling at 5 months, the HV's said it was the earliest babies start, 3 months? No... I'm sorry but showing off much.

5 months is the earliest I've heard, quin didnt crawl till 8.5 months but took his 1st steps at 10 months, so he was never much of a crawler


----------



## lucy_x

Im so worried about A swearing :(, I mean i know any serious parent would discourage it and try and refrain from swearing but what really gripes me is the parents that think its hilarious and encourage the child to do it and so the child learns what the word is used for, My SIL has taught her 2 year old the two fingered salute, When ever she does it to somebody (usually as they are leaving the room) it makes me feel sick to my stomach. I tell you what if i ever catch that slimy little cow teaching my daughter things like that i will cut her bloody fingers off!!!!

Sorry didnt mean to rant lol


----------



## rileybaby

Luckily Riley hasnt copied anything yet, im always swearing and im so bad for saying 'for fuck sake' :-( i really should stop


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Spoiler


Spoiler


Spoiler


Spoiler


Spoiler


Spoiler
Quintin graduated at harvard university yesterday,


----------



## rainbows_x

QuintinsMommy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Quintin graduated at harvard university yesterday,

You must be so proud! Ava is going Oxford :lol:


----------



## stephx

I swear allll the time I can't stop!! Lol luckily she has never copied me but her 2 year old mate came round and shouted 'bitch' at her mum :/ and Ava straight away yelled 'BITTT' :( :( bad influence haha 

An crawling and mimicking words at 3 months doesn't mean you have a smart baby, it means her parents are bullshitters haha x


----------



## AirForceWife7

^ :lol:

I do get worried that Brenna will pick up on it, not from me, but from others. I sometimes let one slip out when she's around, but when she goes to bed I swear every other word is a swear word :rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

rainbows_x said:


> Lol, babies can't crawl at 3 months! It's a medical fact, and they can't pick up on words that early, it's babble.
> 
> Ava started crawling at 5 months, the HV's said it was the earliest babies start, 3 months? No... I'm sorry but showing off much.

:thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rainbows_x said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Quintin graduated at harvard university yesterday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be so proud! Ava is going Oxford :lol:Click to expand...

:cloud9:


----------



## 10.11.12

QuintinsMommy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Quintin graduated at harvard university yesterday,

psshhh Edie had already graduated with honors from Yale at 4 months, now she's solving the worlds energy crisis.:smug:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

10.11.12 said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Quintin graduated at harvard university yesterday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psshhh Edie had already graduated with honors from Yale at 4 months, now she's solving the worlds energy crisis.:smug:Click to expand...

No need for her to bother... Lyla already solved it last week.:happydance:


----------



## wishuwerehere

QuintinsMommy said:


> Just wanted to add, just because a child does something a little later then others or earlier then others doesn't mean they are smarter or "dumb"
> Quin has/had aslight speech delay(no words at 18 months and barely any by 20months), but has started talking 3 weeks ago, and I am very proud and I think he is very smart.

You said in your first post quin has 30 words now? It sounds like he's doing fantastically, you should be very proud! Even if some of them are cuss words :haha: 
The fact is, in 5 years noone will give a shit if your baby walked at 8 months or 18. If they talked at 3(lol) Months or 13, because it really doesn't make a difference in real, actual life lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wishuwerehere said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add, just because a child does something a little later then others or earlier then others doesn't mean they are smarter or "dumb"
> Quin has/had aslight speech delay(no words at 18 months and barely any by 20months), but has started talking 3 weeks ago, and I am very proud and I think he is very smart.
> 
> You said in your first post quin has 30 words now? It sounds like he's doing fantastically, you should be very proud! Even if some of them are cuss words :haha:
> The fact is, in 5 years noone will give a shit if your baby walked at 8 months or 18. If they talked at 3(lol) Months or 13, because it really doesn't make a difference in real, actual life lol.Click to expand...

i am so proud, I actually cried last night when my friend said she saw quin at daycare and he pointed to her childs hat (which is a monkey) and said MONKEY!:cloud9:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I love how so many girls listen to the mods :wacko:


----------



## rainbows_x

Why bring it up again?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> I love how so many girls listen to the mods :wacko:

bitch please.


----------



## krys

QuintinsMommy said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I love how so many girls listen to the mods :wacko:
> 
> bitch please.Click to expand...

:rofl: I love you


----------



## AirForceWife7

^ :rofl:


----------



## AriannasMama

QuintinsMommy said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I love how so many girls listen to the mods :wacko:
> 
> bitch please.Click to expand...

https://gifsoup.com/view/359535/bitch-please-o.gif


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://gifsoup.com/imager.php?id=1108916&t=o GIFSoup


----------



## Rhio92

:shock:

:rofl:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:rofl: I love you, girls! Gunna be giggling all day long!


----------



## sam_mumtobe

Haha :haha:


----------



## ONoez2010

Oh my god this thread is hilarious lol


----------



## Lydiarose

I think i just did a little wee,that gif is hillarious!


----------

